# Sites sur Gentoo...

## rafailowski

bonjour a tous....

j'aimerai savoir si vous aviez quelques liens qui pointent sur des sites parlant de gentoo en francais ou en anglais, peu importe... en plus de www.gentoofr.org

merci d'avance

----------

## thinair15

j'étais tombé sur celui-là :

http://www.purplepig.net/ (how-to / actu) EN

http://gentoo.tdhack.org EN (bon sur celui là y a pas grand chose... un peu de tunning inutile  :Wink:  pour ce qui est graphisme...

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *thinair15 wrote:*   

> j'étais tombé sur celui-là :
> 
> http://www.purplepig.net/ (how-to / actu) EN

 

Euh les mises à jour ont pas l'air très fréquentes et y'a un bug d'affichage avec Phoenix...

 *thinair15 wrote:*   

> http://gentoo.tdhack.org EN (bon sur celui là y a pas grand chose... un peu de tunning inutile  pour ce qui est graphisme...

 

Même plus on-line  :Smile: 

J'ai l'impression que la communauté Gentoo n'est pas encore assez importante pour avoir un grand nombre de sites.

Pourtant quand on voit la qualité de la distrib, on se demande bien pourquoi...

----------

## thinair

une peite erreur dans le liens :

http://gentoo.tkdack.com/ (bon y a plus grand chose c'est vrai)

Et l'autre il est tout nouveau... juste entendu parler...

----------

